# will my piranha....



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

they are all about the same size i have 3 rbs that are 3" and 2 albino oscars that are the same size you think they will fight?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

some peeps have had oscars and rb's together but one thing u have to understand

P + OTHER FISH IN P TANK=P FOOD EVENTUALLY PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Any fish is a potential meal for piranha's. Some manage to live together with p's for very long time (years), sometimes even dying of natural causes, but many others do not live through their 1st day...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Most likey no kills.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It can be done but the Oscars should be bigger than your Ps...anyway eventually Ps might kill them... :sad: !


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

they'll live for a while, but your oscars are going to be miserable. constant fin nips on the oscars will be the norm, and may lead to excessive stress. how big of a tank are we talking here?

~Will.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

about a 55 gallon i dotn want them to be stressed or nuttin there pretty str8 fish


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

i shroom i said:


> about a 55 gallon i dotn want them to be stressed or nuttin there pretty str8 fish


 my guess is it's way too small


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

i have 2 4-5 inch rbp's wit 2 oscars 7' wen i got dem dey wer da same size. oscars steal food from dem and eat alot dey grow 2 times faster den my p's u'll have fin nips but nothn serious.also try to get da black oscars.my albino oscar is a puss


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i wouldnt try dat if i wuz u cuz dey will prolley get eatin like de ones i had


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

You could try moving the whole tank around inside and putting the fish in all at the same time so that none of the piranhas have teritory set if u move the whole tank decorations around i set up a new tank sense the piranhas were babies dime sized i have had a 3 inch bushy nosed pleco in there and he is still in there the piranhas dont even mess with him. he hides in his castle when the lights on he only comes out at night so i think that they might not even see him cuz he is so dark in color kinda cool.oh yeah and i have had them to gether for the last 3 months now


----------

